# Kos Island Greece



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Has anybody been to Kos Island recently? I’m looking to stay about 4/5 days in mid April. So any info will be appreciated. I assume free camping will not be a problem. We were last there many years ago in our back packing days. 

We try and return from our winter in Turkey a different route each time. This year we are looking at ferry from Bodrum to Kos and then on to Piraeus.

I've got an overland route (Macedonia and Serbia) mapped out if there are problems in Greece and Italy in mid April.

Just had 9 hours of wall to wall sunshine.   Son tells me that they had 6 inches of snow over night in East Yorkshire.

Don


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Hello Don,

Glad you are enjoying your sunshine - good decision there!

Re Kos Q

I am a bit out of date, but from memory I think an area at the N.end of the beach to the N of the port would be quite good. You can identify it by an old windmill just off the beach.

To get there take the road northwards out of Kos Town, but where it is signed westward to the airport, just keep going north parallel to the sea, then you should see the windmill and a track to it on your right.

As I say, bit out of date - they might have knocked down the windmill or obscured it with hotels. If so apologies.

Otherwise some of the beaches on N. coast. Hotels will probably not be open mid-April, so their CPs might be handy.

Geoff


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Don
we go to Kos most years by air for a couple of weeks holiday on the little island of Telendos reached by going by ferry from Kos to Kalymnos then a ferry from Kalymnos to Telendos.

We get the ferry to Kalymnos from Mastichari which isn't far from the airport and there is a car park by the jetty where the ferry goes from which might be suitable. It's near tavernas and shops and a large supermarket but I haven't ever looked to see if there's water available though the taverna guys opposite are all very friendly and I'm sure would help out. It's a long time since we actually stayed on Kos so I can't really help but there's a very helpful lady Daphne who runs a website called www.mastichari-uncovered.com who might be able to help......
Maggie


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Maggie very useful site.

Don


----------

